
Who’s At Fault, Developer or Tester? - ssuravarapu
http://www.suryasuravarapu.com/2009/08/whos-at-fault-developer-or-tester.html
======
gdp
> _No software can be 100% bug-free, we all know that._

I didn't know that!

~~~
ssuravarapu
well, now you know :-)

~~~
gdp
Perhaps I'll avoid taking the train home tonight, in that case.

~~~
stonemetal
I don't believe that to be a true statement in general, but I would claim it
about a system above a certain level of complexity without a formal proof, or
tests covering every possible input(which is usually unfeasible.)

Every software project worth building is above that level of complexity, and
it typically doesn't have that formal proof or test suite. Therefore I would
claim every system in the wild is more than likely not bug free(or at least
not proven to be ). Your train ride home should be safe though because (at
least when I worked in industrial automation) there are rules against software
in safety devices.

